# problems with gmm ripshifter



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ok so i have had the street ripshifter for about four months or so now and love it!! however i recently ran into a problem. my problem is that in 1st 3rd 6th and rev the leather bag that is on the shifter is too tight when it those gears.. while in first it will even be tight enought to pop the shifter out of gear.. i cant even tell you how frustrating it is when driving in traffic. the wierd thing is it only recently started happening so i thought it might be tranny problems.. so i took the top part of the console off and have driven for a few days with the shifter cover so it is loose and can move around and havent had a single problem.. so i KNOW that the tight leather is the problem. 

has anyone else had this problem?? the only way i can think to correct the problem is to cut the ripshifter at the end and re notch it to make it shorter giving the leather more slack also making it a shorter shifter, which would be a good thing.. just wondered what you all thought i should do as i am driving my car around with no top on my console lol 
also i put my shift knob back on with rvt and cannot for the life of me pull it back off.. what i wonder is it bad to pull to hard up on the shifter will it pop out of socket and or screw up the springs?? thanks guys


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think the shifter boot magically gets smaller. I'm leaning towards install error.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

i just moved to a more humid climate would that maybe stiffen the leather? but also i thought it may be an install error too but why would it have been fine for the last four months of use? also when i put it in i did mount the top section backwards and it made it really tight so i switched it back how it is supposed to be.. and there is really only two ways of doing it. and the lower section im pretty sure its impossible to put on wrong..


----------



## gurvinerjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

I am having the same problem. Had the trans rebuilt (bearings, syncros, springs, etc, no gears). On the way home I noticed the same restriction of the boot. I had replaced the original shifter with the GMM-Street version and the boot then remained loose. I took it back to the transmission shop - put it on the rack and checked what we could. There is not really much that could be "put on wrong". Still a dilemma to me.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya it sucks! im going to go to a local machine shop tomorrow to see what i can do about getting about a half inch taken out of it to shorten it up. because like you said there is really not much that could be put on wrong and if its wrong its WAY off.. but anyway ill post back and let ya know


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

well i fixed my problem and also answered a few questions that i had maybe can answer some of your questions.. well i went to a machine shop to have them shave off about half an inch from my stock shifter top.. well i get there and they quote me a hundred bucks.. which pisses me off because if i wouldnt of just moved i could do it my self.. so i search the internet and found lous short stick and they have one that fits the stock knob which is sweet for me.. well i order it for the very reasonable 60 bucks.. and i love it not only did it give a lot more slack on the leather boot but much better shifts and shorter, i am using it with the street gmm ripshift. the one thing that is kinda wierd is the bend in it that brings it toward the driver.. but it only looks funny is very comfortable and if you really didnt like it it wouldnt take much to make straight.. also the question i answered is i always wondered what the difference was between the street and race gmm well its just that you can reuse that top section that is filled with rubber to dampen vibration.. but with the street you have the option to do lous aswell. sorry it was so long but hopefully it helps atleast one person:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I installed the street version. I had no issues. I also installed optional gaskets one that goes on the bottom of the unit and 2 that go on the handle where the bolts secure to it. This is to reduce vibration and noise. The unit is quiet and has less vibration than did the OEM

One cannot tell the shifter was removed. I opted for the street version as I didn't want to remove the handle. 

The leather is fine and there are no restrictions. I would tend to think it was an install issue. I know others who have the race version and have had no issues.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

i agree with you that it is wierd but the fact is its basically impossible to install wrong? and where i am now, having just moved, i dont have a lift to lift it up and tear it apart.. what do you think i could have put on wrong that would make the difference? its a street version. the linkage itself is not possible to put on backwards..


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Bluegoat05 said:


> i agree with you that it is wierd but the fact is its basically impossible to install wrong? and where i am now, having just moved, i dont have a lift to lift it up and tear it apart.. what do you think i could have put on wrong that would make the difference? its a street version. the linkage itself is not possible to put on backwards..


Put anything in backwards? If the leather is stretching while the shifter is fully front it seems to me its too far back, or too high up? Did you undo the cross member then somehow install it with it forcing the trans up higher than it should? Are you sure you got the right shifter, for the GTO or the Manaro?

When you installed the shifter did it seat itself proper? No gaps or anything that got between it and the transmission that would be causing it to sit up higher? 

When you reinstalled the handle are you sure its fully seated and pressed the whole way down, is there any obstruction between the handle and the top of the metal shifter such as gathered material? 

Try removing everything to the beginning of the assy process and examine closely? Other than that.. I dunno........ It all bolts to the original holes. Maybe they shipped you the wrong unit in the box?


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya i dont know about the cross member because i installed the top while my buddy was in the pit so he put it back on... but when i go back to my old house in a few weeks ill have to put it in the air and check it out
thanks:cheers


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I have the race version, and I can tell you that there is plenty of slack in the boot. Does the street version sit higher? It's common for leather to shrink, so it's possible that this is the cause. But I haven't heard of anyone else besides you and gurvinerjeff that have reported this problem.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

No the street version is the same height as OEM. There is no difference in height feel. While the race version's handle is all one piece the street version's has a slight L shape to it that accepts 2 bolts which secures to the shifter "stem." Leather shrinks but not that much it's that taunt.


----------

